# [worklog] G Project



## FrostMod (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello everybody , I come here to show my next modding project:G Project.


This project pays tribute in the design of Logitech Gaming and Be quiet.




Sponsors

*Be quiet*

*Logitech Gaming France*​
*Config:*

_MB : Msi Z77 GA45
_CPU:Intel i5 3570K
_Ramm: DDR3 4x4Go 1600Mhz
_GPU: SLI GTX 770
_Stockage: SSD Raid0 2x256Go + HDD 1To
_Case: Carbide 540

_Cooling: Ventilateurs 120 pwm et 140 pwm Bequiet
_Ventirad: Dark Rock Pro 3
_PSU: Power 750W

_Logitech: G502S Proteus Core
_Surprise for the end 


It' my personnal config. Thanks my Sponsors.

Soon... 

- - - Updated - - -

Here is the material supplied by my sponsors:

Logitech:









And Be Quiet!







A Big thank you goes to them.

- - - Updated - - -

Little presentation of Logitech G502S Proteus Core
























And.... Totally dismembered 






Do not be sad, it is for a good cause.

- - - Updated - - -

Let's Go   





 Carbide 540 naked





Who is in the box?





Beautifull Dark Rock Pro 3 de Be Quiet!





Silent Wings 2 PWM 120/140 Be Quiet!





motherboard MSI





Raid 0 SSD Crucial MX100 (2x256)
















Power Zone 750W Be Quiet


Fans:




















Cutting Alu for SSD.















Bending:











Stay tuned.

- - - Updated - - -
























































- - - Updated - - -

Black plastic:






Cut cut cut :






Adaptation :











Organized  the various elements:

















Soon... 

- - - Updated - - -
















- - - Updated - - -

News :

Bending morning for fans.











With backlighting: 





















- - - Updated - - -

For fun 


























- - - Updated - - -

Sleeves from Veday Shop :
















Connecting:






- - - Updated - - -

The 8Pins Cpu:






And 8+6 pins GPU:






- - - Updated - - -

Here is the depiction of sleeves getting through the mask behind the motherboard.






- - - Updated - - -

I test the sleeves in the case: 





- - - Updated - - -






- - - Updated - - -

Painting the backplate and inlay weights of Logitech G502S Proteus Core:






check the made:






- - - Updated - - -

Implementation of Dark Rock Pro3 from Be Quiet!!











And lacing of cables:


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice job. The only thing I don't like is that you took off the stickers from the SSD's. I think they looked better with them.


----------



## FrostMod (Sep 9, 2014)

A few days in the G Project work and here are the news: 

Openings for the USB port on top panel:






Creating an aluminum plate on the front





Create and test implementation of front:






Creating an aluminum plate (brushed by me) for usb facade:










Brushing by me:










First tests rendering , including usb ports are backlit :










Backlight slice 




Again thank you to my sponsors Logitech gaming and Be Quiet!!  










Drilling location  start and reset buttons:






Creating Start and Reset buttons from buttons Logitech G502 Core Proteus 










Painting session for SilentWings 2 PWM Bequiet!












I wanted to keep the spectacular features of these silent ventilos. So discreet but visible paint.
('/ \ Repaint silentwings2 leads in noise due to the change of the contact surface; cf BeQuiet)

Reassembly of the beast:





















a good approximation under the desk


























Advancing G Project 95%

See you soon...,for the final


----------



## FrostMod (Sep 21, 2014)

Pictures of the G Project finished, but That a party 


Inside











Outside:











Armor G : 






With brushing by me:





under the desk:













Future location of my signature (not as pictured)







Do not stay too far pictures "Night" will arrive shortly


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 22, 2014)

look good, wish u have keept the crucial logo on the ssd's bcs they are blue and would match the colours ^^


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 22, 2014)

wow, looks good
waiting for further


----------



## XSI (Sep 22, 2014)

looks nice, I just don't get that sleeved cable colors  (especially orange)
would keep it black/grey or black/blue or grey/blue. 
other than that very interesting and original mod.


----------



## FrostMod (Sep 22, 2014)

Shooting in the dark  






































































































 More picture soon with Logitech hardwares


----------



## rigelt (Sep 25, 2014)

Honestly: I don't like some of the design decisions you took (too brand oriented). BUT this was easily the very best modding thread I've ever saw! Thanks a lot for sharing your fantastic craftsmanship in such detail! Very inspiring.     "two thumbs up"  .:tom


----------

